# 29 gallon aquarium question



## cattails (Jul 22, 2011)

I have set up a 29 gallon community aquarium for my 5 year old granddaughter. The tank is about 4 years old and is an "All Glass" brand tank in perfect condition. I bought it myself so I know it's history. I have noticed that the front glass panel along the top has an ever so slight bulge to it. I measured it and it is only 1/8th of an inch off of straight. I don't think that this is a new issue with this tank but I wanted to find out of this is normal for a 29 gallon tank filled to the top. When I did an 8 gallon water change recently the top front edge went back to straight so it is definitely the pressure of the water pushing on it. A 29 gallon does have quite a high and long front (& back) panel for the water to push on so maybe a slight bulge is just normal for this size of tank. Thanks for any info.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

hmm... Im not sure about that my 29 gallon is 31x18x12 inches. Mine does not have a bulge at the top. How much did you pay for it? I got mine from a guy that only wanted 27 dollars for it. which included light, filter, pump, stand and fish and a bunch of other things LOL!


----------



## cattails (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss of your tank and all of the fish in it. That's what I'd like to avoid. I bought the aquarium new about 4 years ago, which isn't old for an aquarium (in my opinion). I don't remember how much I paid for it but it was from a local pet store so I'm sure it was not cheap. I almost lost an old 55 gallon and all of it's inhabitants a couple of years ago. It was an old used tank that my friend gave me. I walked into the room and it was bowing out at least an inch in the front. Luckily I caught it in time and quickly lowered the water level and then transferred the fish to a new 55 gallon. Whew, that was a close one!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does this tank still have the top plastic ring on it? Rimless?


----------



## cattails (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, it still has the black plastic rim around the top.


----------

